# A que te dedicas?



## MaMu (Nov 21, 2005)

*
A que te dedicas?
*

*Puedes responder en el caso que quieras, lo siguiente:*

*Lugar y/o Institución Académica donde estudiaste*


----------



## tuvieja (Nov 29, 2005)

soy profesor en ciencias biologicas..  aunque gano mas dinero reparando pcs..


----------



## JELY (Ene 17, 2006)

Hola yo estudio ingenieria en computacion pero soy director en una micro empresa mas bien concultoria en el area de diseño electrronico y desde que me empieso a entrar mas a esta rama me dpoy cuent ad ecomo equivoque mi carrera ademas de que un m¡poco mas interesante aser diseño y rediseño electronico que ponerse a programar sistemas aunque tambien lo ago ya que un tiempo diseñe(programe tambien) sistemas inteligentes para desarrollo y el diseño electronico me gusta mas asi que felizidades atodos los electronicos que de verdad les interese su carrera pero qeu inoven y no solo se pngan a hacer lo qeu les dicen.

Amen a su carrera.


----------



## rosmario (Jun 9, 2006)

Soy estudiante de fisica, pero me gusta la electronica


----------



## roberto moreno (Jun 9, 2006)

Soy ingeniero mecánico electricista pero mi especialidad es en sistemas digitales ante la Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México, además cuento con un posgrado en redes de computadoras ante la Universidad Tecnológica de México


----------



## Daniel Ontiveros (Jun 11, 2006)

hola!!
  mi nombre es Daniel Ontiveros,estudie electronica en un industrial y me recibi de tecnico electronico,abandone totalmente la electronica y hace diez años que trabajo de chef.
A un compañero se le dio por inventar una maquina para hacer pastas artesanales y me ofreci para ayudarlo y a aca estoy emocionado por reencontrarme con la electronica aunque no me acuerdo de nada.
Perdon por la historia pero tenia ganas de contarla

 saludos


----------



## sir rodrigo (Jun 17, 2006)

hola soy tecnico electrónico y me desarrollo en el area de la electrónica informática ya que es mas entretenido para mi por sus siempre nuevos desafios


----------



## Mecatronico (Jun 19, 2006)

hola me llamo Roberto, bueno  me falta un año para salir de Ingenieria Mecatronica, estudio en ITESM en Monterrey,  y pues tengo muchos proyectos y mucho que aprender.


----------



## julillo (Jun 28, 2006)

soy julio de uruguay, estudio 6º ing, en año q' viene tego planeado hacer ing electronica o sistemas, las dos me gustan mucho, tengo 17, no laburo, por ahora, cumplo 18 y  creo q' me corren de mi casa


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Jun 28, 2006)

Yo soy Eduardo y  sinceramente vivo, como y sueño electrones.

Saludos a todos los apasionados por la electrónica!!!


----------



## tasman33 (Jun 30, 2006)

Soy Joaquín, la electrónica es mi pasión, Desde los 8 años mi padre me llevó a ese mundo fascinante: las válvulas de vacio. El era radio-técnico, especializado en plantas transmisoras, yo he trabajado desde los 21 en electrónica, varios años fui catedrático y profesor en un instituto tecnológico. Desde el 99 la universidad decidió sacarme de mi laboratorio de robótica y sentarme en un escritorio... ahora soy gerente general de una consultora muy grande (80 disciplinas, 480 consultores) pero hacemos de todo menos electrónica. 

Bueno, ya me armé mi lab en casa y me divierto diseñando cosas de gran utilidad y valor...... ambos sentimentales.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 9, 2006)

Pues yo soy Javier y soy Ingeniero en electronica salido del Instituto Politecnico Nacional en Mexico (mas especificamente de la Escuela Superior de Ingenieria Mecanica y Electrica para mis paisas)

Actualmente trabajo en una empresa que distribuye componentes electronicos a nivel mundial y gracias a esto tengo mucho contacto con lo nuevo en electronica.. pero mi pasion siempre ha sido el diseño... 

La bronca es que cada vez vienen componentes mas y mas pequeños... como demonios se prototipea con ellos??? 

Saludos


----------



## Leonel (Jul 10, 2006)

Yo soy estudiante secundario, estoy siguiendo la modalidad de electronica este es mi ultimo año, el año que viene voy a estudiar ingenieria en electronica


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2006)

tecnico en electronica ... actualmente estudio electronica el la UAM


saludos


----------



## darea (Jul 11, 2006)

Pues yo soy David y soy Técnico Superior en Desarrollo de Productos Electrónicos y Técnico Superior en Desarrollo de Aplicaciones Informáticas. Actualmente me dedico más a lo segundo que a lo primero pero nunca me olvido de la electrónica.

Actualmente estudio Alemán jejeje


----------



## thundershock (Jul 29, 2006)

Soy Roberto desde pequeño me ha gustado mucho la electronica gracias a mi padre quien siempre me apoyo y me aconsejo de los beneficios y los cuidados que yo debia tener cuando curioseaba los aparatos electricos y preguntaba ¿para que sirve esto?

actualmente estudio un tec. en Ing. Informatica la electronica me gusta mucho y es la siguiente carrera que pienso sacar despues de terminar la carrera actual estudio en ITCA-Fepade (en El Salvador) un excelente instituto donde puedes aprender mucho La informática y la electronica van de la mano (desde mi punto de vista) porque gracias a todas las personas que pasaban horas y horas en sus talleres diseñando maquinas que fueran de utilidas al hombre hoy computadoras existen sin el esfuerzo de ellos no seria posible tener estos equipos y sin el esfuerzo de muchas personas que se esforzaron por entender su funcionamiento y crear el software para las mismas es lo que hoy conocemos y todo lo que podemos hacer con estos fabulosos equipos....


----------



## rojewski (Ago 3, 2006)

hola. mi nombre es andres gomez rojewski y soy estudiante de electronica, pero en mi comunidad me conocen como albañil, metalurgico, plomero, electricista, jardinero, verdulero, mecanico, el terror de las hijas (es broma, es broma), en fin, lo que por aqui llaman todero, el que hace de todo. 
pero mi pasion es la electronica, diseño, arreglo, pruebo, desarmo, reviso todo lo que tenga circuitos es lo mio. descubri este foro hace un tiempo y me parecio bien, tienen buena información sobre todo y me gusta porque puedo compartir lo poco que se con los demas y asi todos podamos aprender y ser mejores en lo que somos buenos, la electronica.


----------



## ALEXANDER LEMUS (Ago 24, 2006)

Hola, soy recien graduado del Instituto de Capacitación y Productividad INTECAP en la carrera de Electronica Industrial y quiero decirles que la electronica es facinante.


----------



## Electronicko (Ago 31, 2006)

Hola soy Alejandro Figueroa estudiante de ingeniería en electrónica de la Universidad Mayor de Chile.

Soy nuevo aquí y bueno la electrónica, mas bien el "ser electrónico" para mí, va más alla de un hobby, una pasión o una carrera, para mí es un estilo de vida. 8) 

he realizado muchos proyectos muchos de los cuales han sido bien remunerados y eso que todavia no me titulo.

Algun día pretendo viajar al extrangero y trabajar en proyectos netamente electrónicos, ya que lamentablemente aquí en Chile no se fomenta la investigación y desarrollo y ninguna area científica.  Y muchas veces los ingenieros terminan en la parte finanzas, administrativa o simplemente administrando el boliche del empresario, lo que al menos para mí es inaceptable.

Es un gusto el haber encontrado este foro, para compartir y debatir con otros de mi misma especie.

Ser electrónico es mirado muchas veces como un vicho raro, alguien loko, o simplemente lo que para muchos es magia para nosotros es elemental.  

Desde niño he sentido la necesidad de crear cosas en ésta área, automatizar tareas básicas repetitivas domesticas o industriales.

automaticé el acuario de mi casa, la alarma de mi casa la inventé yo, y el aparato que usa mi familia para calmar los dolores musculares tambien fue fruto de mis investigaciones, etc.

Tambien es cierto que me queda mucho por aprender, por que en esta area el " Solo sé que nada sé " es una realidad que experimentamos a diario en nuevos proyectos. 

Saludos a todos...

http://imageshack.us
[electronicko con su juego de luces tipo disco inventado por mi mismo, con el que me gano la vida jeje]


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 31, 2006)

pues yo me llamo guille soy de cadiz en españa,y con 20 años, muy aficionado a la electronica, asi ke todo lo que se me lo he tenido que mama yo, pq nunca he tenido un profesor expresamente de electronica, aora estoy haciendo un ciclo que se suponia que era de electronica, pero me temo que lo unico que he visto de electronica son las cuentas, pq lo unico que hacemos es plantear puntos de luz y arreglar los enchufes los enchufes del colegio, en fin me equivoque de ciclo, y ya espero que no pase mas, pq me gustaria dedicarme de lleno a este fascinante mundo.
un saludo

y sigan indagando que la electronica siempre sera infinita pues siempre habra algu9iien al que se le ocurra algo nuevo, y aki estaremos para apoyar todos los nuevos proyectos, que vengan. abrazos a todos. Guille


----------



## nactronik (Sep 2, 2006)

Hola...
Me llamo ignacio soy de Argentina.
Soy Tecnico Mecanico ; y actualmente estoy en 3º año de ingenieria mecanica.
La verdad que la electronica fue una ´´pasion´´ que tenia dormida.
De electronica  no tenia ni idea, solo un poco de elec. basica que vi en la carrera.
Todo empezo queriendo hacer un amplificador. Y desde ese momento no puedo despegarme de la pc, estoy continuamente revisando foros y paginas con cicuitos.
Hasta llegue a dudar de mi carrera estuve a punto de cambiar...
Aprovecho para felicitar a los creadores del foro es muy bueno
Saludos


----------



## rafodeth (Sep 2, 2006)

Hola mi nombre es Juan Ponce, desde muy pequeño me gusto la electronica y estudie electronica en varios institutos, ahora me dedico a instalar sistemas de seguridad y lo combino desdes hace un par de años con la pc pues aparte tengo mi cyber aqui en Peru, nada pues mostra la electronica y bacan para los que crearon este foro.
Slaudos a todos los hermanos electronicos de america.


----------



## ozkar8 (Nov 4, 2006)

hola me llamo OSCAR RAMIREZ y estudio ingenieria en automatizacion y control industrial en inacap antofagasta


----------



## sebarex (Nov 4, 2006)

hola me llamo sebastian

les escribo desde la plata, bs as, argentina

soy estudiante de la carrera ing en electronica en la UNLP

espero poder colaborar con el foro dentro de lo q me sea posible

saludos
pd: esta publicado mi msn


----------



## microbitoz (Nov 11, 2006)

Hola a todos, me llamo Ozziel y soy ingeniero en comunicaciones y electrónica, tengo orientación en control y automatización, egresé hace poco, actualmente me dedico a dar soporte de campo y pocas veces entro al foro, sin embargo siempre que me sea posible colaboraré en lo que pueda ayudar. Saludos desde Zacatecas, México.


----------



## Electricista (Nov 15, 2006)

Yo soy una persona que le gusto mucho la electricidad,la mecanica y la electronica.

Mi vida la pase reparando e instalando generadores, transformadores de potencia y tableros de control y mando en centrales y subestaciones electricas, generadores de hasta 9Mva 13,5Kv y transformadores 125 Mva 220Kv.

Supervisioné  montaje de Subestaciones Electricas de Alta tension. 220 KV.

Sistemas de puesta a tierra en Subestaciones

Construi Aerogeneradores de tres aspas 20 Kw 

Construi micro centrales Hidroelectricas 50Kw.


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Nov 15, 2006)

Hola a todos. estudie electronica en INACAP .he trabajado en telefonia (programacion de Centrales) en electronica de aviacion y en un canal de television
Saludos a los creadores del foro y a los integrantes ya que se ve que saben mucho


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 18, 2006)

Hola, mi nombre es Daniel Suárez y soy estudiante de Tecnologia en Electrónica, trabajo como diseñador PCB Layout  y soy apasioando de la electronica, me dedico a lo que sea, diseño lo que sea.Y gano mas montando circuitos para niños de colegios


----------



## HHHHH (Dic 27, 2006)

hola amigos, yo soy estudiante de electromecanica, no trabajo ni nada, ahora solo quiero adentrarme en estudio, terminando quiero estudiar pura electronica, hago circuitos que encuentro aqui para mi comodidad, entre otras cosas, ese es el unico trabajo que hago....
feliz año nuevo, que se la pasen de maravilla!!!


----------



## subsoho (Dic 31, 2006)

Soy Ingeniero informaciónrmático y me dedico a programar ERP's para empresas, me gusta la electrónica y estoy interesado en juntar la electrónica con la informática.


----------



## UnGato (Ene 6, 2007)

Hola, mi nombre es Jesus Herrera, Lic. en Informatica, egresado de la Universidad Autonoma de Sinaloa (UAS, Mazatlan 8) ).

Actualmente estudio una carrera Tecnica de Electronica, espero en un futuro adentrarme en una Ingenieria.

Los videojuegos y las peliculas poco a poco me fueron jalando hacia la electronica, me gustaria combinarla con Informatica y sacarles mas provecho.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Jul 10, 2007)

Hola : estudie electronica en "INACAP" instituto tectnico profecional.me desempeño en el area de telefonia , datos y programacion


----------



## eidtech (Jul 11, 2007)

Que tal foro,

Yo me desempeno como RFID & Embedded Developer..

Saludos y en lo que pueda ayudarles no duden en contactarme..


----------



## El nombre (Jul 11, 2007)

No existo, está claro!
Hay que comenzar dando ejemplo (lo digo por el promotor de los comentarios)
Según un documento existente en mi poder y expedido por la comisaría dice que soy José Vte Mateo. Todo en electricidad (encima con capacidad para la firma de boletines) Todo en Telefonía (desde la regleta de abonado pasando por empalmar cables hasta la instalación en abonados) Todo en electrónica (en esto no tengo referencias pude verse en las chorradas que y malos comentarios que realizo en el foro) Todo en hidráulica (formación en Italia con una empresa dedicada a la fabricación de maquinaria para el mármol. Todo en neumática (desde reparación de compresores hasta el control del fluido). En mecánica: hay averías que rozan los campos eléctricos y mecánicos. Estos últimos pasan la avería para eléctrico y, como se dedican a desmontar y observar pues... al final cambia uno mismo la pieza.

Me dedico a timar a las empresas que contratan mis servicios (mantenimiento industrial)

Saludos

Pd. pobrecitos todos aquellos que caen en mis manos.
Pd2 hay empresas que me pagan por no acercarme a sus máquinas, tienen menos averías.


----------



## Elvis! (Mar 7, 2008)

Hola a todos!
Bueno..a lo que me dedico no muchos se dedican creo..Es mas no puedo votar porque no aparece esa opción..

Resumiendo un poco yo me dedico a: Desarmar todo aparato que posee transistores, capacitores, diodos, resistencias, circuitos integrados, entre otros componentes..soy uno más de esos "carroñeros" a los que todo le sirve..ni importa si es válvula o transistor mientras se puede utilizar en electrónica esta bien..Además de todo esto con un amigo nos dedicamos a reparar computadoras e instalar equipos de audio en automóviles pero solo hace una semana jaja!
Y en mis tiempos libres y en los no tan libres me dedico a investigar todo lo relacionado con: Alto voltaje, alto amperaje, alta potencia y con todo lo que pueda ser perjudicial para mi salud la de mis amigos(Los cuales piensan que no soy lo mas normal que existe) y toda aquellas personas que estén a 1 metro de distancia..Y si bien muchos me recomendaron no dedicarme tanto a eso, no puedo porque fue lo primero que vi cuando me metí en este foro y en la electrónica..Bueno a eso más o menos me dedico..
Y si alguien podría decirme cual es mi profesión le agradecería de corazón!

Podria pasarse alguno de los moderadores?

Un saludo!


----------



## ZOH (Mar 7, 2008)

Soy Ing. Electronico de la U Nacional de Colombia, y como casi todos los ingenieros, mi campo es culquier cosa que implique una ley fisica. Trabajo en Desarrollo y me toca aprender mucho de otras areas, trabaje en sismologia, cardiologia, redes neuronales, vision artificial, y para ello aprendi a programar y a usar lo que sea necesario.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Tecnico de toda la vida.
Administrador de redes.
Mil años de estudiante de Ingenieria Electronica

Tengo un Service de electronica.

hobby:  Pata eh lana.


----------



## Elvis! (Mar 8, 2008)

*KARAPALIDA* Tu hobby lo entendemos solo los argentinos y algunos latinoeamericanos..Porq no lo aclaras?..Todo bien!!  

Un saludo!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Tiene Razon Mr. Elvis

En el norte argentino se inventó un nombre picaresco para el amante: El pata ‘i lana. 

El pata ‘i lana; pata ‘e lana (Patt Lane, para cierta jerga de las clases medias porteñas) trascendió el folclore norteño para instalarse finalmente en todo el país. 

El Pata de Lana tiene, como su nombre lo indica, unos pasos tan leves nunca se oyen. Es el amante furtivo por naturaleza y, originalmente, designaba a quien solía acercarse a la cama de su amante sin ser visto u oído por el marido de ésta, pudiendo encontrarse éste, incluso, al lado de la infiel. Pero, extendido el término, el Pata de Lana es hoy en día todo aquél que tiene amoríos con una mujer casada. Su habilidad consiste, como se comprenderá, en imaginar, producir y realizar momentos de encuentros con su amante en los cuales siempre estará garantizada la impunidad, para sí, y para su compañera de aventuras. 

PD: Si vas a llegar temprano del trabajo llama primero. 
       Le decian Pulpo de Trapo tenia como 8 pata e lana


----------



## El nombre (Mar 8, 2008)

Y donde dan cursillos de esos... Voy a ver si me monto un hobby asi.


----------



## rodriguis (Mar 9, 2008)

mi nombre es rodrigo y soy estudiante de ing electromecanica  pero me gusta mucho la electronica y armas circuitos digitales. saludos a todos


----------



## Carmel (Mar 9, 2008)

Hola soy carmelo trabajo como electrónico industrial y llevo mas de 10 años en un departamento de electronica, mi especialidad son los variadores de frecuencia y la programación en C tanto en microcontroladores (atmel, renesas, mitsubishi etc) como para PC, no tengo los estudios de ingenería pero yo soy de los que creen que no hace falta tener un titulo para conseguir tus metas.


----------



## Mushito (Mar 9, 2008)

tantos ingenieros bueyes


----------



## wrenchpuller (Mar 9, 2008)

Hola a todos, soy tecnico instrumentista de control, me gradue de tecnico instrumentista en el  CBTIS# 105 de Altamira Tamaulipas, no encontre empleo por lo que emigre a Estados Unidos en donde estudie y me gradue de Tecnico en tuberia,  trabaje como tubero por varios anos. Despues regrese a la misma universidad para estudiar instrumentacion (por segunda vez)  como ya lo mencione actualmente es de lo que trabajo ...Saludos


----------



## kernel32 (Mar 11, 2008)

yo no se mucho de electronica pero tengo muchas ganas de aprender,no quiero volver a perder tiempo y dinero en un colegio,asi que pregunto:

¿podre aprender electronica por mi propia cuenta?


----------



## Manson (Mar 12, 2008)

Yo acabo esta semana el grado superior de electronica (en Andoain)(La Salle Berrozpe). GuilleDJ Te aconsejo que si te sigue interesando la electronica despues de lo que estudias tu, hagas un modulo de "Desarrollo de productos electrónicos" que ya es muchos mas electrónico. Suerte!
Me voy de prácticas a una TV (ETB) !


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 12, 2008)

kernel32 dijo:
			
		

> yo no se mucho de electronica pero tengo muchas ganas de aprender,no quiero volver a perder tiempo y dinero en un colegio,asi que pregunto:
> 
> ¿podre aprender electronica por mi propia cuenta?



Creo que depende a que nivel quieras aprender.
Yo estudio ingenieria química. De ningun modo lo llamaria perdida de tiempo.
Estoy aqui poruqe me interesa la electronica y voy aprendiendo cuanto puedo y aplicandolo en lo que me va saliendo, pero nunca esperaria saber como un profesional de los que tenemos aqui.

Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 12, 2008)

yo soy pepe martinez, de 41 años, hice la rama de FP2 en electronica industrial, y luego estube 2 años con la carrera de ingenieria, pero al hacer el servicio militar me ficharon alli como personal laboral y abandone la carrera.

Actualmente en mi trabajo me dedico a  reparar emisoras, bueno en realidad a lo que hago es cambiarle piezas.

Mi autentica vocacion no es cambiar piezas, sino el realizar diseños de circuitos que es con lo que realmente disfruto, pero en mi provincia hay poco trabajo de diseño.


----------



## d12 (Mar 12, 2008)

no se si sepan, mi carrera se llama ingenieria de automatizacion industrial, (por eso me ven sobre todo en esa parte  ), too lo que son diseños de potencia y control, eso es lo mio, pero mi meta es la inteligencia artificial (para el control, y como estudio oontologico hombre maquina)


----------



## menduco (Mar 12, 2008)

me llamo emiliano y soy tecnico electrecista con orientacion en electronica, actualmente trabajo en una casa reparando equipos de audio y video, la verdad que es todo nuevo para mi si hasta hace 2 años no sabia lo que era un transistor jeje,  la verdad que e aprendido mucho en ese lugar y las dudas me las saco aca; gracias a todos los muchachos del foro que le ponen buena onda a esta pasion que es la electronica!

saludos


----------



## kernel32 (Mar 12, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Creo que depende a que nivel quieras aprender.
> Yo estudio ingenieria química. De ningun modo lo llamaria perdida de tiempo.
> Estoy aqui poruqe me interesa la electronica y voy aprendiendo cuanto puedo y aplicandolo en lo que me va saliendo, pero nunca esperaria saber como un profesional de los que tenemos aqui.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo que paso fue que estudie reparación de computadoras y al fin de todo yo sabia mas que el profesor,talvez eso solo sucede en Puerto Rico,ja,pero si que quisiera aprender electronica para aprender sobre audio,energia,comunicaciones,displays,y vectores(eso es robotica?),pronto todo va a volver hacia atras,me explico,ustedes los tecnicos en electronica con experiencia van a tener mucho trabajo y van a hacer mucho dinero,no es broma,apunta la fecha,el futuro esta en los robots,no en las computadoras,no en los autos,esta en la robotica,y por eso quiero empezar a aprender desde ahora,pero por mi propia cuenta.

Saludos a todo el corillo.


----------



## Elvic (Mar 12, 2008)

Después de dar lectura, a algunos comentarios que hay en este tema, pues me anime a platicarles.

Estudie la carrera en ingenieria en electrónica, el año pasado termine los estudios de hecho. Aun sin titulo    
Asi que solamente soy pasante de ingeniero

No se que nivel tenga en comparación con los miembros de: foros de electrónica, pero igual he aprendido muchísimo aquí. 
Por el momento no me dedico absolutamente a nada  ops:   (hablando profesionalmente ). Pues es muy difícil encontrar trabajo si no se cuenta con experiencia en el campo laboral, ademas que ahora piden el ingles absolutamente para todo y por no dominar el idioma ya se me esta viniendo el "mundo encima" . bueno ni al caso jeje


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 12, 2008)

kernel32 dijo:
			
		

> Lo que paso fue que estudie reparación de computadoras y al fin de todo yo sabia mas que el profesor,talvez eso solo sucede en Puerto Rico,ja,pero si que quisiera aprender electronica para aprender sobre audio,energia,comunicaciones,displays,y vectores(eso es robotica?),[. . .]y por eso quiero empezar a aprender desde ahora,pero por mi propia cuenta.



A lo que me referia es que para aprender no creo que basten los libros, manuales, etc, Creo que tambien hay que tener alguien que te guie y que sepa bastante mas que tu para poder ver las cosas un poquillo mas alla. Para eso creo que se necesita un profesor o tutor, o al menos tomar cursos de esos preformateados que se ofrecen por ahi.
Por supuesto que uno puede aprender mucho por su cuenta pero creo que mas si uno aprende de alguien que sabe enseñar.
Ademas que si te creas una excelente base es más facil desarrollarte y continuar el aprendizaje por tu cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## kernel32 (Mar 12, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> A lo que me referia es que para aprender no creo que basten los libros, manuales, etc, Creo que tambien hay que tener alguien que te guie y que sepa bastante mas que tu para poder ver las cosas un poquillo mas alla. Para eso creo que se necesita un profesor o tutor, o al menos tomar cursos de esos preformateados que se ofrecen por ahi.
> Por supuesto que uno puede aprender mucho por su cuenta pero creo que mas si uno aprende de alguien que sabe enseñar.
> Ademas que si te creas una excelente base es más facil desarrollarte y continuar el aprendizaje por tu cuenta.
> 
> Saludos.



Bien Argentina bien,exactamente eso es lo que necesito,pero quien tendra la paciencia para enseñarle a un principiante?,Einstein logró lo que logró por su propia cuenta,pero ya tu sabes,era Einstein,no un humilde puertorriqueño.

Bueno aqui voy a presentarme oficialmente:
el nombre no importa,de Juncos,Puerto Rico,grado asociado en reparacion de computadoras,grado asociado en electromecanica industrial,ahora vendiendo lozas y alfombras,siempre amando el mundo electronico,no tanto como a mi bella esposa.

Que baboso soy no?


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 13, 2008)

kernel32 dijo:
			
		

> Bien Argentina bien,exactamente eso es lo que necesito,pero quien tendra la paciencia para enseñarle a un principiante?,Einstein logró lo que logró por su propia cuenta,pero ya tu sabes,era Einstein,no un humilde puertorriqueño.



No se como son las cosas en tu país aquí hay cursos en instituciones técnicas que son de corta duración y de variados niveles de complejidad.
También hay cursos a distancia o semipresenciales, que si bien estudias "solo" te van dando material adecuado para cada momento y hasta te dan certificados que dependen del tipo de curso.
No digo que sea imposible aprender solo, sino que me parece que uno necesita guia en el aprendizaje para llegar más lejos más rápido.

Saludos.


----------



## menduco (Mar 13, 2008)

eso es cierto, nadie puede especializarse en esto tan complejo que es la electronica por si solo,necesita de alguien con experiencia para aclarar dudas


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 13, 2008)

Un tipo inteligentey habil necesita solo un empujon para empesar en esto despues camina solo como auto didacta.

Ahora un Bago (aragan) , y con poco seso, va a estar toda la vida haciendo curso y sera un mediocre rompe fusible. 

Obviamente que el primero con una educacion formal va ah ser un excelente profesional, pero aveces las cosas de la vida no salen como se espera y bue... Humilde opinion. Saludos


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Mar 14, 2008)

Hola, soy Javier,  Técnico electrónico; Técnico superior en técnicas digitales; y una carrera trunca de Ingeniería electrónica. 
Hace 18 años que soy profesor de Microprocesadores. Pero el destino me llevó a trabajar en una empresa donde programo en C++ y java.

Desde que estoy en este foro me revivió la pasión por la electrónica que siempre tuve desde chico.

Un consejo para los aficionados: 
-lean mucho 
-rompan muchas junturas 
-estudien con profesionales que les aclararán las dudas mas que un libro o internet.

Salu2


----------



## 19dears88 (Mar 14, 2008)

bueno yo estudio tecnico en mecanica automotris y autotronica la verdad no se mucho pero me ncanta y tengo muchas ganas de aprender

   y creo que en este foro se me pasa la hora volando

         sq aquy si que voy a prender y asy adelantarme un poco


----------



## El nombre (Mar 15, 2008)

19dears88 dijo:
			
		

> bueno yo estudio tecnico en mecanica automotris y autotronica la verdad no se mucho pero me ncanta y tengo muchas ganas de aprender
> 
> y creo que en este foro se me pasa la hora volando
> 
> sq aquy si que voy a prender y asy adelantarme un poco



pues las horas cuestan una pasta. No está la cosa para pasarlas volando.


----------



## FORRITO (Mar 19, 2008)

Presisamente no me dedico aun,solamente hago uso de mis "conocimientos" para mi uso personal jeje.Me voy a recibir de Tecnico Electromecanico


----------



## gilsound (Mar 29, 2008)

la electronica me ayudo cuando era niño, porque me divertia descubriendo para que servia cada cosa que habia en una simple placa .Me compre libros para entender un poco mas que era  todo aquello que estaba viendo. Paso el tiempo y con tan solo 14 años reparaba o estropeaba todo lo que me daban para reparar.Me seguia comprando libros y herramientas con lo poco que ganaba. trabaje en discotecas como dj y ya empese a fabricarme mis propios equipos de sonido y luses. Pero toda mi vida esta relasionada con esta magica diversión.Ahora tengo 36años y trabajo en lo que mas me gusta que es la electronica.
tambien mando un saludo a Electronicko me siento muy identificado.
Un saludo para todos los del foro y grasias a quien lo creo


----------



## macraig (Mar 29, 2008)

Hola, soy estudiante, lo he sido desde hace 21 anios, y lo sere mientras pueda aprender algo.  

Y bueno, ya que me he sincerado... Adios.


----------



## RoDRiSH (Mar 29, 2008)

Hola a todos, recien sali de la Universidad soy Ing. Biomédico y me encanta muchisimo la electronica y la medicina, en la que... para esta carrera se funden y mezclan... ahora que recien sali de la universidad me doy cuenta de que aprendi muchas cosas y cosas que quizas no voy a utilizar, pero sin embargo, ahora que sali, recien puedo meter mano a todo, arreglar e investigar por mi cuenta mas halla de lo que me enseñaron, no es lo mismo cuando experimentas por tu cuenta, en la universidad me enseñaban pero recien ahora se lo apasionante, intrigante y enorme que es el mundo de la electronica y que uno jamas deja de aprender y estudiar... a los que recien estan comenzando... metanle duro y pregunten hasta el cansancio y a los que ya llevan muchos años, no dejen jamas de aprender, todo este entusiasmo se lo debo a mi viejo... muchas gracias viejito!


----------



## santiago (Mar 31, 2008)

soy estudiante y quiero aprender sobre lo mas que pueda pero aveces me dicen que soy terco y que lucho hasta el final por un ideal absurdo sobre algo de alguna indole que va desde la electronica hasta la cocina (me refiero al asado del domingo) (pero con los cortes ya saben)
salu2


----------

